# Gonna build me a micro skiff out of this mold.



## Martin Roy

https://www.facebook.com/miniskiff/photos/pcb.165016107336759/165016030670100/?type=3

10' 6"


----------



## Charles Argenbright

Could you take the bottom mold, put in the things you need to put in to produce the boat, I guess fiberglass and/or other materials...get just the jon boat looking bottom...throw a 9.9 motor on it and go fishing ? Is it that simple ?


----------



## Rod_Gentry

Nah, and to the point where you have the basic hull is not that big a part of the job when it comes to even a small skiff. It only takes a weekend to make a basic skiff hull in stitch and glue, and you get exactly what you want, though it is usually a pretty simple hull, and that works pretty well in this segment. The rest of it is a lot of fussing and figuring.

So for one thing, on the skiffs I have built, the main thing is for them to be fishable, the shallow water areas are a small part of the water area, and you may have to travel a fair bit to get to them so in my case I want an unsinkable craft that can be swamped and shake it off. that means decks and floors that make the whole boat unsinkable. You can make a yacht dingy out of pretty shady 5mm underlayment and get decades out of it. And at 300 pounds, all I am standing on is that ply and glass, but it works out OK, because the boat is supported by water. But making decks that you can walk on is structurally challenging (or expensive) if you want to have a light boat. So getting the water out of a small skiff on a Soloskiff type, leads to pedestal motor mounts, which are heavy and structurally complex. One thing leads to another...

And with small skiffs, no way they are optimum for people 100 pounds to 300 pounds if they are stock shapes, they need to be custom. On my larger boats I am dealing with the issue of what happens when I move around the boat vs my wife who is 100 lbs. That leads to a very different boat, from one that might suit two guys who weight 180.


----------



## Charles Argenbright

Rod_Gentry said:


> Nah, and to the point where you have the basic hull is not that big a part of the job when it comes to even a small skiff. It only takes a weekend to make a basic skiff hull in stitch and glue, and you get exactly what you want, though it is usually a pretty simple hull, and that works pretty well in this segment. The rest of it is a lot of fussing and figuring.
> 
> So for one thing, on the skiffs I have built, the main thing is for them to be fishable, the shallow water areas are a small part of the water area, and you may have to travel a fair bit to get to them so in my case I want an unsinkable craft that can be swamped and shake it off. that means decks and floors that make the whole boat unsinkable. You can make a yacht dingy out of pretty shady 5mm underlayment and get decades out of it. And at 300 pounds, all I am standing on is that ply and glass, but it works out OK, because the boat is supported by water. But making decks that you can walk on is structurally challenging (or expensive) if you want to have a light boat. So getting the water out of a small skiff on a Soloskiff type, leads to pedestal motor mounts, which are heavy and structurally complex. One thing leads to another...
> 
> And with small skiffs, no way they are optimum for people 100 pounds to 300 pounds if they are stock shapes, they need to be custom. On my larger boats I am dealing with the issue of what happens when I move around the boat vs my wife who is 100 lbs. That leads to a very different boat, from one that might suit two guys who weight 180.


----------



## Charles Argenbright

Thanks for the info....as kids we would sometimes get plywood and build duck boats with that, tar and glue and some paint. Dangerous for sinking though.


----------

